# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  Εντοπισμος κλεμμενου κινητου.

## teo.el504

Χαιρετω και ζητω την βοηθεια σας. Πριν λιγες ωρες εκλεψαν το κινητο τηλεφωνο iphone 4s γνωστου μου. Θα ηθελα να μου πειτε ,αν ειναι δυνατον ,τι ενεργειες πρεπει να κανει και αν ειναι δυνατος ο εντοπισμος του. Να σημειωσω οτι δηστυχως δεν ειχε καποια εφαρμογη εντοπισμου εγκατεστημενη. Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.

----------


## plouf

δυστηχως οχι.. 
 το μονο που πρέπει να κάνει ειναι αλαγη κωδικων σε apple id (apple store κτλ) και τηλεφςνο για φραγη εξερχομενων να μην τον χρεωσουν..

----------


## σεατ 2

δεν μου  λετε και μια δωρεαν εφαρμογη να βαλω σε σαμσουνγκ ασσο 1   μην πεσω και γω θυμα κλοπης;;

----------


## angel_grig

Δες λιγο εδω:http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...highlight=IMEI ποστ #17

----------


## teo.el504

Να ευχαριστισω ολους σας για το αμεσο ενδιαφερον και τις απαντησεις σας. Ο γνωστος μου εχει τοσο τις αποδειξεις αγορας οσο και τον αριθμο ΙΜΕΙ - συσκευασια της συσκεης οποτε ,αν καταλαβα καλα :
1ον Αλλαζει κωδικους σε apple id. - (το εχει κανει ηδη)
2ον Δηλωνει το κινητο ως κλεμμενο στην αστυνομια και την εταιρια κινητης τηλ. προσκομιζοντας αποδειξη αγορας ,ΙΜΕΙ κλπ στοιχεια. - (σε εξελιξη)
 Απο εκει και περα υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα εντοπισμου μεσω καποιου προγραμματος αν ο κλεφτης δεν ειναι τοσο "ψαγμενος";.Το κινητο την στιγμη της κλοπης ηταν κλειδωμενο και ειχε ενεργοποιημενο το GPS...

----------


## nassosxlvbros

Σαν παλιός τεχνικός στα κινητά θα σου πω ένα πράγμα: Στο εξωτερικό αυτό ήταν κανονική υπηρεσία του δικτύου.Δήλωνες τη κλοπή και σε 3 λεπτά το κινητό ήταν εκτός δικτύου...γιατί απλά το ΙΜΕΙ αυτό δεν ξανά εξέπεμπε ότι SIM και να έβαζες,οπότε ή το πέταγαν ή το άφηναν σε κάποιο κατάστημα κλειστό και πιθανόν να γύρναγε κάποτε στο νόμιμο κάτοχο...
Με αυτό το τρόπο ευτυχώς οι κλοπές ήταν λίγες γιατό ο εντοπισμός είναι απλούστατος και ταχύτατος,και έτσι αποθάρρυναν τους κλέφτες που ήξεραν πως ήταν θέμα χρόνου να κλειδωθεί η συσκευή,ΚΑΙ να τους τσακώσουν....Εδώ στο ελλάντα δεν ξέρουν από αυτά παρότι υπάρχει η δυνατότητα κλειδώματος του ΙΜΕΙ από το δίκτυο και το ξέρουν,απλά δεν το κάνουν γιατί συμφέρει περισσότερο (ακόμα)μια πώληση στον απρόσεκτο παρά κλείδωμα και επαναφορά της παλιάς συσκευής....συνεπώς όποιος το χάσει ας ψάξει στα διάφορα μαγαζιά προς Ομόνοια που κάνουν αγορές πωλήσεις- ανταλλαγές μπας και το πετύχει σαν μεταχειρισμένο και με τις υγείες του....

----------


## liferange

νομιζω πως αν ηταν συνδεμενω στο internet τοτε γινετε να το βρεις με το iphone finder

----------


## nassosxlvbros

> νομιζω πως αν ηταν συνδεμενω στο internet τοτε γινετε να το βρεις με το iphone finder



Δεν είναι να μπλέκεις με τέτοια...και πες ότι το βρήκες...θα κάτσεις να τον βρεις; μπα δε νομίζω...η καλύτερη λύση είναι ένα μύνημα να αφήσει το κινητό σε ένα κατάστημα πχ Γερμανό και να ειδοποιηθεί ο κάτοχός του να το παραλάβει,αλλιώς κλειδώνεται το ΙΜΕΙ και είναι πρακτικά άχρηστο.

----------


## FOTIS 1525

Τελικα ρε παιδια αν καποιος χασει ενα κινητο το ξαναβρισκει η οχι? Ρωτω γιατι πριν λιγες ωρες ενας ανηψιος μου εχασε ενα iphone 4s , που το ειχε αγορασει προσφατα το παιδι με οικονομιες και στερησεις μηνων και κοντευει να τρελαθει (του επεσε απ την θηκη πανω απο μηχανακι).Στην αρχη μαλιστα καλουσε, μετα απο μιση ωρα ομως δειχνει κλειστο.Δεν του το κλεψανε βεβαια, και του ειπα να κανει δηλωση απωλειας και να παει στην τηλεφ. εταιρια που ανηκει να το δηλωσει κι εκει για να φραξουν καρτα sim και imei.Ομως ο ιδιος μου ειπε οτι αν και εχει περασει καποια apps για εντοπισμους κτλ. αν ο ευρων κανει restore με το itunes (η κατι τετοιο) σβηνουν τα παντα απο μεσα.Και πως οι εταιριες στην Ελλαδα δεν εντοπιζουν συσκευη με το imei οταν σ αυτη μπει νεα sim,γι αυτο και αυτος εχει φρικαρει. Tελικα τι ισχυει;Eχει καποιος προσωπικη εμπειρια να μας διαφωτισει;

----------


## bchris

Συγγνωμη κιολας, αλλα στην προκειμενη περιπτωση γιατι να φραξουν το ΙΜΕΙ? 
Δεν το κανουν, αλλα λεμε.

Το τηλεφωνο δεν κλαπηκε, χαθηκε.
Ατυχος ο ανηψιος, τυχερος αυτος που το βρηκε.

Την SIM εννοειται, αλλα το ΙΜΕΙ γιατι?

----------


## xsterg

> Τελικα ρε παιδια αν καποιος χασει ενα κινητο το ξαναβρισκει η οχι? Ρωτω γιατι πριν λιγες ωρες ενας ανηψιος μου εχασε ενα iphone 4s , που το ειχε αγορασει προσφατα το παιδι με οικονομιες και στερησεις μηνων και κοντευει να τρελαθει (του επεσε απ την θηκη πανω απο μηχανακι).Στην αρχη μαλιστα καλουσε, μετα απο μιση ωρα ομως δειχνει κλειστο.Δεν του το κλεψανε βεβαια, και του ειπα να κανει δηλωση απωλειας και να παει στην τηλεφ. εταιρια που ανηκει να το δηλωσει κι εκει για να φραξουν καρτα sim και imei.Ομως ο ιδιος μου ειπε οτι αν και εχει περασει καποια apps για εντοπισμους κτλ. αν ο ευρων κανει restore με το itunes (η κατι τετοιο) σβηνουν τα παντα απο μεσα.Και πως οι εταιριες στην Ελλαδα δεν εντοπιζουν συσκευη με το imei οταν σ αυτη μπει νεα sim,γι αυτο και αυτος εχει φρικαρει. Tελικα τι ισχυει;Eχει καποιος προσωπικη εμπειρια να μας διαφωτισει;



αρα: με οικονομιες και στερησεις μηνων δεν αγοραζεις ακριβά κινητα και αλλα ακριβα (αχρηστα) πραγματα. το κινητο ειναι απο τα πραγματα που χαλανε, σπανε, χανονται. κλεβονται ευκολα. δεν υπαρχει λογος να αγορασεις κατι ακριβο εκτος απο την μοστρα που θα κανεις στις γκομενες. ε αυτη η μοστρα πληρωνεται. δεν καταλαβαινω πως εν ετη 2013 μεσα στην οικονομικη κριση βλεπω ανεργους η ανθρωπους που δυσκολα τα βγαζουν βολτα κατα τα αλλα να εχουν κινητα των 500€ ή και 800€. ε μετα τους φταιει η οικονομικη κριση. ας ειμαστε ολοι μας λιγοτερο προκλητικοι.

----------


## FOTIS 1525

> Συγγνωμη κιολας, αλλα στην προκειμενη περιπτωση γιατι να φραξουν το ΙΜΕΙ? 
> Δεν το κανουν, αλλα λεμε.
> 
> Το τηλεφωνο δεν κλαπηκε, χαθηκε.
> Ατυχος ο ανηψιος, τυχερος αυτος που το βρηκε.
> 
> Την SIM εννοειται, αλλα το ΙΜΕΙ γιατι?



Στην ουσια ετσι ειναι, αλλα οταν εισαι ο παθων θελεις αυτο που εσυ εχασες η να το ξαναβρεις η να μην το εχει κανεις.
Αλλα, διαφωνω μαζι σου στο οτι "χαθηκε δεν κλαπηκε" , δηλ. εννοεις οτι η αντιμετωπιση αλλαζει αναλογα με τον τροπο απωλειας?
Τοτε να το δηλωσει κλεμενο για να καταφερει περισσοτερα?

----------


## rep

γνωριζοντας το θεμα θα σας πω οτι δεν δηλωνεις απλα κλεμενο στην τηλεφωνικη εταιρια  το τηλεφωνο που εχασες.κανεις μηνηση κατα αγνωστου για κλοπη τηλεφωνου μετα ακολουθει η διαδικασια ευρεσης.

----------


## FOTIS 1525

> αρα: με οικονομιες και στερησεις μηνων δεν αγοραζεις ακριβά κινητα και αλλα ακριβα (αχρηστα) πραγματα. το κινητο ειναι απο τα πραγματα που χαλανε, σπανε, χανονται. κλεβονται ευκολα. δεν υπαρχει λογος να αγορασεις κατι ακριβο εκτος απο την μοστρα που θα κανεις στις γκομενες. ε αυτη η μοστρα πληρωνεται. δεν καταλαβαινω πως εν ετη 2013 μεσα στην οικονομικη κριση βλεπω ανεργους η ανθρωπους που δυσκολα τα βγαζουν βολτα κατα τα αλλα να εχουν κινητα των 500€ ή και 800€. ε μετα τους φταιει η οικονομικη κριση. ας ειμαστε ολοι μας λιγοτερο προκλητικοι.



Φιλε μου αυτα τους τα ελεγα (και στην ξαδελφη μου και στον γιο της) οταν μου ειπαν οτι εχει ο "πιτσιρικας" (25 χρονων) κινητο αξιας 600+ euro αλλα αφενος δεν μου πεφτει λογος ,και αφετερου τα χρηματα ουτε δικα μου ειναι ουτε τα κλεψαν.Απλα οταν εισαι της μικρομεσαιας ταξης, σε τετοιες εποχες, δεν κανεις τετοια εξοδα ειδικα για τετοια "παιχνιδια".Αυτο ειναι σιγουρο.Το θεμα ειναι τωρα τι γινεται?Μπορει να βρεθει η οχι?

----------


## FOTIS 1525

> γνωριζοντας το θεμα θα σας πω οτι δεν δηλωνεις απλα κλεμενο στην τηλεφωνικη εταιρια  το τηλεφωνο που εχασες.κανεις μηνηση κατα αγνωστου για κλοπη τηλεφωνου μετα ακολουθει η διαδικασια ευρεσης.



Α γεια σου.Αυτο θελω να μαθω.Υπαρχει τετοια διαδικασια η ειναι μονο στην σφαιρα της φαντασιας μας?Προσωπικα ρωτησα σε καποιο μαγαζι που επισκευαζει τετοια πραγματα και μου ειπαν να το ξεχασω το κινητο αυτο.Παει χαθηκε.

----------


## vasilllis

> αρα: με οικονομιες και στερησεις μηνων δεν αγοραζεις ακριβά κινητα και αλλα ακριβα (αχρηστα) πραγματα. το κινητο ειναι απο τα πραγματα που χαλανε, σπανε, χανονται. κλεβονται ευκολα. δεν υπαρχει λογος να αγορασεις κατι ακριβο εκτος απο την μοστρα που θα κανεις στις γκομενες. ε αυτη η μοστρα πληρωνεται. δεν καταλαβαινω πως εν ετη 2013 μεσα στην οικονομικη κριση βλεπω ανεργους η ανθρωπους που δυσκολα τα βγαζουν βολτα κατα τα αλλα να εχουν κινητα των 500€ ή και 800€. ε μετα τους φταιει η οικονομικη κριση. ας ειμαστε ολοι μας λιγοτερο προκλητικοι.




Αυτο για τα κοροιδα.μπορει να εισαι τυχερος και να βρεις στον δρομο απο καννενα κακομοιρη που του εχει πεσει απο την τσεπη  :Tongue2:

----------


## xsterg

το ιδιο ισχυει και με αυτους που κανουν 5-6 μεροκαματα μεσα στον μηνα και τους βλεπεις με ακριβο αυτοκινητο και ολη την ωρα μοστρα σε καφετεριες και μπουζουκια. ε πλεον τα ακριβα γουστα πληρωνονται και πληρωνονται ακριβα... το κρατος εχει βρει τροπο να μας τα παιρνει απο οτι προκαλει ανω του μεσου ορου. αυτο δεν ειναι κατ αναγκη κακο. ας βαλουν μυαλο μερικοι και να μην ειναι προκλητικοι.

----------


## Ninetie

Υπόψιν πως η Apple παρέχει υπηρεσία ανεύρεσης ενός χαμένου ή κλεμμένου iPhone (το λεγόμενο "Find My iPhone"). Απλά πρέπει να έχει ενεργοποιηθεί πριν τη «ζημιά».

----------


## johnnkast

> Υπόψιν πως η Apple παρέχει υπηρεσία ανεύρεσης ενός χαμένου ή κλεμμένου iPhone (το λεγόμενο "Find My iPhone"). Απλά πρέπει να έχει ενεργοποιηθεί πριν τη «ζημιά».



Υποψιν πως η Apple παρεχει υπηρεσια ανευρεσης κοινωνικης καταξιωσης των κοροϊδων πελατων της ( το λεγομενο "Find my Vanity")

----------


## draco1

> Χαιρετω και ζητω την βοηθεια σας. Πριν λιγες ωρες εκλεψαν το κινητο τηλεφωνο iphone 4s γνωστου μου. Θα ηθελα να μου πειτε ,αν ειναι δυνατον ,τι ενεργειες πρεπει να κανει και αν ειναι δυνατος ο εντοπισμος του. Να σημειωσω οτι δηστυχως δεν ειχε καποια εφαρμογη εντοπισμου εγκατεστημενη. Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.



Αν γνωρίζει τον αριθμό  ΙΜΕΙ του κλεμμένου τηλεφώνου  θα πρέπει να τον  δώσει στην τηλεφωνική εταιρεία και το μπλοκάρουν το τηλέφωνο αχρηστεύετε και δεν μπορεί το κλεφτρόνι να κάνει τίποτα 

http://arkoudos.com/blog/?p=901

----------


## rep

ρε παιδες  τζαμπα σηζηταμε.μπορει να εντοπησει και να μπλοκαρει   η εκαστοτε εταιρια αλλα οχι κουτουρου.αλλιως θα πηγενει ο καθενας και πλοκαρει αλλα τηλεφωνα.

----------


## nassosxlvbros

Το κακό είναι πως είτε κλειδωθεί είτε όχι το ΙΜΕΙ,στην Ελλάδα δυστυχώς είναι απίθανο να γυρίσει στον ιδιοκτήτη...το πολύ πολύ αν ο κλέφτης είναι δικτυωμένος να το κάνει ανταλλακτικά...Με λίγα λόγια αν το χάσετε/έπεσε παρατήσατε,απλά ξεχάστε το,και πάτε για άλλο...
Το αστείο είναι πως το κάθε επώνυμο τηλέφωνο δεν κοστίζει ούτε το 1/10 απ'ότι πουλιέται λιανική,(και θα ήταν πανεύκολο να το αντικαταστήσουν δωρεάν και μεις να κάναμε τούμπες!) Αλλά πάμε ξανά και τα σκάμε σα κορόιδα και απλά παίζουμε και μεις το παιχνίδι τους αγοράζοντας το "μύθο" I-Phone Experia κλπ ταίζοντάς τους το μισθό η το δώρο ή τις οικονομίες μας..και όλα αυτά για 4-5 μήνες ζωής μιας και στο 6μηνο η συσκευή έχει πέσει στα μισά λεφτά ή έχει βγει καλύτερη ...

----------


## bchris

Οχι ακριβως....

Εγω εχω ενα iPhone 3G απο το 2008. Παει για 5 χρονια+ δηλαδη  :Smile:

----------


## warxform3

Αν και έχει περάσει λίγος καιρός θα ήθελα να σας πω πως είναι εφικτό κάποιος να βρει το κινητό του(iPhone) μέσω της αστυνομίας.Ενώς συμμαθητή μου πριν 2 χρόνια περίπου του κλέψανε το κινητό(iPhone 3GS) μέσα στο σχολειο και πήγε από όσο γνωρίζω μόνο στην αστυνομία και δήλωσε ότι του το κλέψανε.Η αστυνομία αυθημερόν εντόπισε τη συσκευή μέσα σε ένα κάδο του ίδιου σχολείου όπου φοιτούσε ο συμμαθητής μου.Βέβαια δυσκολεύομαι λίγο να πιστέψω την προθυμότητα και την άμεση ανταπόκριση της αστυνομίας για ένα και μόνο iPhone ενώ συμβαίνουν άλλα και άλλα.Από ότι μπορώ να φανταστώ θα είχε κάποιο κονέ μέσα στην αστυνομία ή στην εταιρία που το αγόρασε και θα επίσπευσε τη διαδικασία ανεύρεσης.Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι και μπορούν να το βρουν και εφόσων το 3GS το βρήκαν τόσο εύκολα γιατί να τους δυσκολεύουν τα πιο ανεπτυγμένα μοντέλα 4,4s κ 5.Το κίνητρο για το οποίο δεν θέλουν να ξαναβρείς τη συσκευή σου νομίζω είναι αυτονόητο..  :Wink: 

Να σημειώσω ότι η ιστορία είναι αληθείς και δεν την έβγαλα εγώ η κάποιος άλλος από το μυαλό του διότι ήμουν μπροστά όταν ξέθαψαν το iPhone από τον κάδο..

----------


## rep

δλδ ρε Βυρωνα τοσο γατονια ηταν οι μπατσοι που με ακριβεια μερικων εκατοστων εντοπισαν το κινητο στον καδο μεσω της εταιριας?και θελεις να το πιστεψουμε?εχουν τοσες σοβαρες υποθεσεις να λυσουν και δεν ασχολουνται και θα ασχοληθουν απλα με ενα κινητο?

----------

leosedf (03-05-13), 

plouf (03-05-13)

----------


## plouf

ακριβως οπως τα λεει ο rep 

συμπτωση καθαρη που το βρηκαν και το επεστρεψαν, αλλα και το οτι καποιος σκεφτηκε να κοιταξει αν καποιος το δηλωσε !!

----------


## leosedf

Μλκιες.

Για τον Νάσο πιο πάνω, φίλε μου το ΙΜΕΙ αλλάζει ΧΑΛΑΡΑ αν το αλλάξω π.χ. άντε ψάξε βρες το και όχι το σύστημα δεν είναι τέλειο ακόμα και έξω.

Όχι δεν πρόκειται να ασχοληθεί η αστυνομία έτσι, μόνο αν πέσει στα χέρια τους κάποιος με κλεμμένα κινητά κλπ θα ψάξουν στο σύστημα να δουν αν έχει καταχωρηθεί και θα ειδοποιήσουν.
Σε σοβαρές περιπτώσεις (φόνους κλπ) Ο εισαγγελέας θα δώσει άδεια για ψάξιμο και ναι δεν είναι με ακρίβεια εκατοστών αλλά 50-100 μέτρων (και λίγο έβαλα) ώστε να ψάξουν οι αστυνομικοί σε περιοχή.

Τι να το κάνεις το iphone τώρα που ψόφησε ο steve jobs και δεν έχεις βρακί στον κώλο σου?

----------


## johnnkast

εχω αυτη την καραβανα 
Nokia5210_05.jpg
οσες φορες το εχασα...ολο και καποιος χριστιανος εχει βρεθει να απαντησει στην κληση και να μου πει κατα που βρισκεται...
Ενας μου το'φερε και στο σπιτι!!!

----------


## aktis

ρε παιδια , thumbs up πατησα ... τι βγηκε αρνητικη ψηφος ?
anyway , το πλεονεκτημα του iphone ειναι οτι δεν μπορεις να το ανοιξεις ευκολα για να βγαλεις την μπαταρια ....   οπότε ειναι πιο δύσκολο για εναν απλό κλέφτη να το εξουδετερώσει ....
Οσο για την αστυνομια ( και τον εισαγγελέα βασικα ) , ειναι θέμα σπουδαιότητος που θα δώσουν στο κάθε περιστατικό ...  οι απλές κλοπές είναι από ναρκομανείς που θα το πουλήσουν για ένα κομάτι ψωμί ...   χωρις να αλλαξουν imei κλπ 
Τωρα αν ο κλεπταποδοχος εχει "δικο" του τεχνικό και αλλαζει τo imei πριν το μεταπουλήσει αυτο ειναι αλλο θέμα ....

----------


## leosedf

> anyway , το πλεονεκτημα του iphone ειναι οτι δεν μπορεις να το ανοιξεις ευκολα για να βγαλεις την μπαταρια ....   οπότε ειναι πιο δύσκολο για εναν απλό κλέφτη να το εξουδετερώσει ....



Πασχαλιάτικο αστείο υποθέτω. Αφού αφαιρέσεις την κάρτα sim πάει. Δεν διαφέρει σε τίποτα από τις άλλες συσκευές.

----------


## vasilllis

> Πασχαλιάτικο αστείο υποθέτω. Αφού αφαιρέσεις την κάρτα sim πάει. Δεν διαφέρει σε τίποτα από τις άλλες συσκευές.



Κωνστ/νε .δεν εχεις αφησει και καμια απορια αλυτη στα γατονια που γυροφερνουν κινητα και ασχολουνται με το συγκεκριμενο επαγγελμα..
 :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: 

Για αυτο λενε τους μπατσους καθικια.Οταν εχασα το πορτοφολι μου καννενας δεν μπηκε στον κοπο να το αναζητησει .  :Confused1:

----------


## draco1

> δεν μου  λετε και μια δωρεαν εφαρμογη να βαλω σε σαμσουνγκ ασσο 1   μην πεσω και γω θυμα κλοπης;;



Edo; και είναι δωρεάν για κινητά και φορητά pc

http://www.soc.uoc.gr/diep/?p=170

----------


## Samios60

Ρε παιδια καλα.....ελεος οπως λεει και ο φιλος ποιο πανω 500€ για κινητο καλυτερα παρτε ενα να τρωτε κανενα λαχανικο  :Tongue2:

----------


## aktis

@Κωσταντινο      αυτο με τη sim μου διεφυγε ....  ομώς εφοσον ενα iphone ειναι σε stolen mode  ( απο την εφαρμογη find my iphone ) δεν στελνει σημα εντοπισμου ??? 
Κάτι τέτοιο κανουν τώρα και τα samsung νομιζω καπου διαβασα ...

@Βασιλη    Και γω που επιασα  επ αυτοφώρω εναν κυριλε Ρουμανο ( εμοιαζε με δικηγορος ... ) να μου κλεβει το πορτοφόλι μεσα στον ηλεκτρικο , τι κατάλαβα ?
Του εριξαν 12 μηνες με αναστολη και εφυγε μαζι μου .... απο το δικαστηριο   ( πιαστηκε η νυχτα της κρατησης μεχρι τον εισαγγελεα το επόμενο πρωι ως φυλακη ...  )    
Ασκησε και εφεση και με τράβαγε ξανα στο δικαστηριο μετα απο ενα χρόνο χωρίς να εμφανιστεί καν αυτός ....


α ... έλυσα και το μυστηριο με τα thumbs .... που άλλο πατησα και αλλο βγηκε ....    αδειασαν οι μπαταριες απο το ποντικι μου .... εχασα και ενα ποστ που εγραφα 5 λεπτα πριν !!!

----------


## vasilllis

> @Κωσταντινο      αυτο με τη sim μου διεφυγε ....  ομώς εφοσον ενα iphone ειναι σε stolen mode  ( απο την εφαρμογη find my iphone ) δεν στελνει σημα εντοπισμου ??? 
> Κάτι τέτοιο κανουν τώρα και τα samsung νομιζω καπου διαβασα ...
> 
> @Βασιλη    Και γω που επιασα  επ αυτοφώρω εναν κυριλε Ρουμανο ( εμοιαζε με δικηγορος ... ) να μου κλεβει το πορτοφόλι μεσα στον ηλεκτρικο , τι κατάλαβα ?
> Του εριξαν 12 μηνες με αναστολη και εφυγε μαζι μου .... απο το δικαστηριο   ( πιαστηκε η νυχτα της κρατησης μεχρι τον εισαγγελεα το επόμενο πρωι ως φυλακη ...  )    
> Ασκησε και εφεση και με τράβαγε ξανα στο δικαστηριο μετα απο ενα χρόνο χωρίς να εμφανιστεί καν αυτός ....
> 
> 
> α ... έλυσα και το μυστηριο με τα thumbs .... που άλλο πατησα και αλλο βγηκε ....    αδειασαν οι μπαταριες απο το ποντικι μου .... εχασα και ενα ποστ που εγραφα 5 λεπτα πριν !!!



???? συγνωμη του ζητησες???
10000000 ελληνες εδω και εσυ πηγες και εμπλεξες με μεταναστη?εισαι τρελος????

----------


## dalai

> Μλκιες.
> 
> Για τον Νάσο πιο πάνω, φίλε μου το ΙΜΕΙ αλλάζει ΧΑΛΑΡΑ αν το αλλάξω π.χ. άντε ψάξε βρες το και όχι το σύστημα δεν είναι τέλειο ακόμα και έξω.
> 
> Όχι δεν πρόκειται να ασχοληθεί η αστυνομία έτσι, μόνο αν πέσει στα χέρια τους κάποιος με κλεμμένα κινητά κλπ θα ψάξουν στο σύστημα να δουν αν έχει καταχωρηθεί και θα ειδοποιήσουν.
> Σε σοβαρές περιπτώσεις (φόνους κλπ) Ο εισαγγελέας θα δώσει άδεια για ψάξιμο και ναι δεν είναι με ακρίβεια εκατοστών αλλά 50-100 μέτρων (και λίγο έβαλα) ώστε να ψάξουν οι αστυνομικοί σε περιοχή.



Οι αρσεις απορητου εχουν επιπεδα .Σε πρωτο επιπεδο μπορεις να δεις πιος ειναι ο ιδιοκτητης ,σε δευτερο επιπεδο τις κλησεις του ,κατοπιν την θεση του με πολυ χαμηλη ακριβεια (10χλμ) .Μετα απο αυτο και σε ειδικες περιπτωσεις μπορεις να δεις τα παντα για την συσκευη και την καρτα,να εχεις στιγμα με ακριβεια λιγων μετρων και φυσικα ακροαση στις κλησεις και τα sms .
To πρωτο επιπεδο γινετε με μια απλη εισαγγελικη παραγκελια . Το τελαιυτεο παιζει σε τρομοκρατικες οργανωσεις, ανθρ/νιες ,απαγωγες .

----------


## nassosxlvbros

> Μλκιες.
> 
> Για τον Νάσο πιο πάνω, φίλε μου το ΙΜΕΙ αλλάζει ΧΑΛΑΡΑ αν το αλλάξω π.χ. άντε ψάξε βρες το και όχι το σύστημα δεν είναι τέλειο ακόμα και έξω.
> 
> Όχι δεν πρόκειται να ασχοληθεί η αστυνομία έτσι, μόνο αν πέσει στα χέρια τους κάποιος με κλεμμένα κινητά κλπ θα ψάξουν στο σύστημα να δουν αν έχει καταχωρηθεί και θα ειδοποιήσουν.
> Σε σοβαρές περιπτώσεις (φόνους κλπ) Ο εισαγγελέας θα δώσει άδεια για ψάξιμο και ναι δεν είναι με ακρίβεια εκατοστών αλλά 50-100 μέτρων (και λίγο έβαλα) ώστε να ψάξουν οι αστυνομικοί σε περιοχή.
> 
> Τι να το κάνεις το iphone τώρα που ψόφησε ο steve jobs και δεν έχεις βρακί στον κώλο σου?




Ξέρουμε Κων/νε πως αλλάζει,τεχνικοί είμαστε στα κινητά κάτι χρόνια...δε χρειάζεται να το διαλαλείς... :Wink:

----------


## leosedf

Ναι ΟΚ.
Τότε θα ξέρεις ότι δεν μπορεί να γίνει από κλέφτες.
Ότι δε συμφέρει οικονομικά κλπ.
Πόσα χρόνια είσαι στα κινητά? Και τι σχέση έχουν τα χρόνια? Τον Κυριάκο μου θύμησες τώρα  :Smile: 
Αν γίνεται μην κάνετε report για μλκιες είναι καθαρή κατάχρηση.

----------


## nassosxlvbros

Ναι,δε γίνεται από κλέφτες,αλλά από φίλους τους όπως θα ξέρεις... δε χρειάζεται λοιπόν να λες τα πάντα γιατί μου θυμίζεις κάποιον χειρότερο από το Κυριάκο... :Wink:  κι αν γίνεται να μη γράφεις τέτοιες μλκς δημόσια,είναι καθαρή χαζομάρα να ξυπνάς εσύ και κάτι άλλοι αγαθιάρηδες που ξέρω όλους τους πονηρήδηδες...

----------


## leosedf

Δεν απάντησες.

----------


## nassosxlvbros

Δε χρειάζεται  :Wink:  "contact service" σε 3110 ή σε 5210 σου λέει κάτι;

----------


## leosedf

Καλά εκεί ήταν παιχνίδι. Πλέον αλλάζεις ολοκληρωμένο, προγραμματίζεις ΟΤΡ με καινούριο ΙΜΕΙ. Αν και τώρα άλλαξαν λίγο οι διαδικασίες.
Κάθε συσκευή διαφορετική φυσικά.
Τι λες τώρα να πλακώσουν τα κλεφτρόνια και να πάρουν οδηγίες? Θα τρέξουν να αλλάξουν ΙΜΕΙ και ολοκληρωμένα?

----------


## nassosxlvbros

Παιχνίδι δεν ήταν αλλά οκ γινόταν...Και κει ολοκληρωμένο άλλαζες...και φλασάαααριζες...και ξανάαααα..άστα να πάνε...

και σβήστα. πληζ

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> Τελικα ρε παιδια αν καποιος χασει ενα κινητο το ξαναβρισκει η οχι? Ρωτω γιατι πριν λιγες ωρες ενας ανηψιος μου εχασε ενα iphone 4s , που το ειχε αγορασει προσφατα το παιδι με οικονομιες και στερησεις μηνων και κοντευει να τρελαθει (του επεσε απ την θηκη πανω απο μηχανακι).Στην αρχη μαλιστα καλουσε, μετα απο μιση ωρα ομως δειχνει κλειστο.Δεν του το κλεψανε βεβαια, και του ειπα να κανει δηλωση απωλειας και να παει στην τηλεφ. εταιρια που ανηκει να το δηλωσει κι εκει για να φραξουν καρτα sim και imei.Ομως ο ιδιος μου ειπε οτι αν και εχει περασει καποια apps για εντοπισμους κτλ. αν ο ευρων κανει restore με το itunes (η κατι τετοιο) σβηνουν τα παντα απο μεσα.Και πως οι εταιριες στην Ελλαδα δεν εντοπιζουν συσκευη με το imei οταν σ αυτη μπει νεα sim,γι αυτο και αυτος εχει φρικαρει. Tελικα τι ισχυει;Eχει καποιος προσωπικη εμπειρια να μας διαφωτισει;



-Δυστυχώς  το  ίδιο  είχα  πάθει  κι'  εγώ  με  ένα  φθηνιάρικο  κινητό  αλλά  είχα  μέσα  τηλέφβνα  πελατών  για  άμεσες  δουλειές  το  κινητό  κτυπούσε  για  μια ολόκληρη   νύκτα  παρακάλεσα   την  εταιρεία  να  μου  δώσει  το  στίγμα  του  προσκομίζοντας  τα  στοιχεία  μου  ταυτότητα  λογαριασμούς  κ.λ.π.   στην  αρχή  μου  είπαν  ότι  δεν  είναι  τεχνικά  εφικτό  όταν  ομως   τους  είπα  ότι  δεν  είμαι  άσχετος  με  τις  τηλεπικοινωνίες  και  μπορούν  να  το  εντοπίσουν  με  ακρίβεια  λίγων  μέτρων  μου  είπαν  ότι  απαγορεύεται  μόνο  να  τα  παίρνουν  και  να  κάνουν  διαφημίσεις  ξέρουν.

----------


## leosedf

Σωστά σου είπανε, θέλει εισαγγελέα.

----------


## picdev

βρε παιδιά πως γίνεται εντοπιστμός λίγων μέτρων στο gsm?
υπάρχει περίπτωση το κινητό να είναι μέσα σε 3 κυψέλες αλλά είναι αυτός ο κανόνας? 
αν είναι σε μία κυψέλη πως θα εντοπιστεί? 
καλά μην μου πείτε οτι θα το ψάξουν με το "βαλιτσάκι"

----------


## Ninetie

Δε θέλει *τρεις κυψέλες*, θέλει *μία* (που δε γίνεται το κινητό να μην είναι μέσα σε μία κυψέλη). Ο τριγωνισμός γίνεται με τις κεραίες. Π.χ. στο παρακάτω σχεδιάγραμμα, μπορείς να βρεις ένα σημείο _εντός_ του δικτύου, που να μη μπορεί να εντοπιστεί με τριγωνισμό ένα κινητό; Δεν υπάρχει.

triang.png

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> Σωστά σου είπανε, θέλει εισαγγελέα.



-Μου  το  απέκλεισαν  εντελώς   ότι  δεν  γίνεται  δεν  τους  ζήτησα  να  μου  πουν  για  κανένα  τυχαίο  τηλέφωνο  αλλα  για  το  αποδεδειγμένα  ΔΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ   πελάτης  τους  απο  το  1994.
-Αλλη  περίπτωση  πριν  πολλά  χρόνια  ο  κλέφτης  είχε  κάνει  ένα  τηλέφωνο  περίπου   μια  ώρα  (το  είχα  δει  στον  αναλυτικό  λογαριασμό)  τοπικό  νούμερο  και  ζήτησα  απο  την  αστυνομία  τον  ιδιοκτήτη  του  τηλεφώνου  (που  δέχθηκε  τη  κλήση)  μου  είπαν  δεν  θα  βγάλεις  άκρη   η  εισαγγελική  παραγγελία  θα  βγεί  σε  κανα  χρόνο   περίπου  και  άντε  θυμήσου  εσύ  με  ποιον  μίλησες  πριν  ένα  χρόνο  έστω  και  μια  ώρα  τουλάχιστον  ήταν  ειλικρινείς.

----------


## sofia123

Καλησπερα! Πριν λιγες μερες εκλεψαν το κινητο μου, ενα samsung trend plus. 
Εχω δωσει το ΙΜΕΙ στην εταιρεια, και τσεκαρω και τη σελιδα της samsung, find my mobile (αν και δεν ξερω αν λειτουργει..). 
Υπαρχει καποιος αλλος τροπος να εντοπιστει?
Το οτι μπορει να αλλαξει το ΙΜΕΙ ισχυει, και κατα ποσο γινεται στην πραξη αυτο?

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Ασχετο  με  το  θέμα  προχθές  βλέπω  το 'ενα  μωρό  στη  παιδική  χαρά  να  κραταει ένα  huawei 5''  και  να  κάνει  βόλτες  η  παιδική  χαρά  άδεια  και  μπουκάρουν  κάποιοι  τυποι  να  κάνουν  γυμναστική   (το  μωρό  τους  πρόλαβε  που  το  είδε  η  άτιμη)  τελικά  ήταν  ενός  παππού  πού  ήταν  λίγο  πριν  με  το  εγγονάκι  του  τον  πήρε  τηλέφωνο  ο  γαμπρός  του  απάντησα  του  είπα  τι  συμαβαίνει  (ο  παππούς  δεν  είχε  καταλάβει  ακόμη  ότι  το  είχε  χάσει)  δώσαμε  ραντεβού  και  ήλθε  και  το  πήρε  ο  παππούς΄,  τον  θυμήθηκα  όταν  εμείς  πήγαμε  αυτός  έφευγε  απο  τη  παιδική  χαρά.

----------

